# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  Travelmate, robotic suitcase, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - travelmaterobotics.com

youtube.com/@travelmate5493

facebook.com/travelmaterobot

linkedin.com/company/travelmate-solution

instagram.com/travelmaterobot

CEO - David Near

"Travelmate: a Fully Autonomous Suitcase and Robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

This futuristic robot suitcase moves on its own and follows you

Published on Oct 6, 2016




> Travelmate is a fully autonomous smart suitcase that can go up to 6.75 mph. It has vertical and horizontal autonomous modes. Right now, Travelmate has a starting price of 399$.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This suitcase will follow you home like a puppy"

by Matt McFarland
October 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Revolutionary robot and smart suitcase

Published on Nov 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

An all purpose affordable robot

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> Travelmate is a fully autonomous smart suitcase that can go up to 6.75 mph. It has vertical and horizontal autonomous modes. Right now, Travelmate has a starting price of 399$. You

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the First Robot Suitcase: Travelmate

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> Travelmate is a fully autonomous smart suitcase that can go up to 6.75 mph. It has vertical and horizontal autonomous modes. Right now, Travelmate has a starting price of 399$.

----------


## Airicist

The Future of Travel: a Robot Suitcase called Travelmate

Published on Apr 24, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Revolutionary robot and smart suitcase

Published on Jul 18, 2017




> Travelmate is a fully autonomous smart suitcase that can go up to 6.75 mph. It has vertical and horizontal autonomous modes.

----------


## Airicist

This futuristic robot suitcase moves on its own and follows you

Published on Jul 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

A robot and suitcase all-in-one: travelmate

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Travelmate is a fully autonomous smart suitcase that can go up to 6.75 mph. It has vertical and horizontal autonomous modes


.

----------


## Airicist

Travelmate robot meets a new friend

Published on Feb 23, 2018




> Travelmate, the world's first robot suitcase, meets an interesting new friend!

----------


## Airicist

New tech: Travelmate robot spins around

Published on Mar 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Travelmate Barcelona Spain full presentation

Published on Apr 25, 2018




> This is the full version of a presentation that the President of Travelmate Robotics did in Barcelona, Spain for Forum Turistic.

----------

